
Show HN: WOWidget – iOS app to create custom widgets from any website - gondo
https://www.wowidget.com/
======
gondo
WOWidget is an application for iPhone and iPad to create custom Today View
widgets. Or simply put: A web browser in a widget. Use it to view company
KPIs, news, weather, currency exchanges, world clock, pandemic stats, stocks,
app launcher, JSON or XML feeds and more.

I created WOWidget because I needed to regularly check our business KPIs. I
used Safari to access our dashboards, but that always seemed like too many
clicks, especially in the morning or during meetings. I'm actively using
iPhone widgets and I wanted to see our information in a form of widget. Since
I couldn't find an existing app, I made one.

Website: [https://www.wowidget.com/](https://www.wowidget.com/) App store:
[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1515009616](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1515009616)

I would love to hear your feedback and I am happy to answer your questions!

